# [SOLVED] Turn on network discovery - windows xp



## pythonscript

I'm using Teamviewer 5 Free to send files from an ubuntu linux host to a virtual machine running windows xp SP3. For some reason, whenever I try to copy files to the virtual machine, I get "Error (5) Access Denied" Here's what I found from searching online:

I should turn on network discovery. How do I do this in Windows XP? I have my Windows firewall configured to allow inbound connections from Teamviewer, so I'm lost on this part. 

Make sure I can write to the folder and have the appropriate permissions in XP. I made a folder on the administrator's desktop (I'm logged in as admin) gave the Everyone group full control, shared the folder, gave everyone full control again. 

I STILL GET THE SAME ERROR!!! Please help! I really need to be able to transfer files to this virtual machine and it's JUST NOT WORKING! I don't have any support from Teamviewer since it's the free version, and I'm desperate to get Teamviewer working.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Turn on network discovery - windows xp*

Hello,

In Windows XP, make sure that Files and Printer sharing is enabled, here's how.

Veridy that Netbios is enabled, here's the guide for that.

Regarging 'Error (5) Access Denied', make sure that DHCP Client is started from Control Panel=> change to Classic View then go to Admin Tools then Services. Also, verify that below Services are all Started as well.

•	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
•	Computer Browser 
•	DHCP Client 
•	DNS Client 
•	Network Connections 
•	Network Location Awareness 
•	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
•	Server 
•	TCP/IP Netbios helper 
•	Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
•	WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
•	Workstation 

We'll appreciate an update.


----------



## pythonscript

*Re: Turn on network discovery - windows xp*

I ran through the steps you gave me, and the only item I needed to change was netbios (which I had to explicitly enable, instead of just having it pull its settings from DHCP). However, the files I was trying to transfer still gave me an access denied error. 

I tried a document, however, and that transferred successfully. The file I was originally trying to transfer was an exe file. Does Teamviewer (or the VNC protocol behind it) have some limitation that exe files can't be transferred?

Thank you for the help!

EDIT: I removed the file extension from the exe file and it transferred properly, so maybe there is some limitation I don't know about.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Turn on network discovery - windows xp*

Do you still need assistance?


----------



## pythonscript

*Re: Turn on network discovery - windows xp*

Renaming the exe files solved the problem, so no. Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## 2xg

You're Welcome!


----------

